# Stark @ 21 months old



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

First off, no laughing at my stacking job. 

I was taking the photo's, shooing away the cat and giving Stark directions to walk into a stand/stay/stack all at the same time.

I am looking for an honest critique, I know he is easty-westy as well as cow hocked. I will try to get better photo's when I have some help but for now these are all I have.

21 months old
26" at the withers
85lbs




























These next ones are outside so you can get a better idea of his colouring - snow is covering his hocks/feet.





































Thanks everyone.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

He's freaking gorgeous :wub:

When Lisa gives a critique I'll just agree with what she says


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

He should be a model.lol


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Slightly stretched male, with OK withers and a very good topline. Good length and position of croup. Very good angulation in the rear, good in front and his upper arm needs to be longer. I would like to see tighter feet and firmer pasterns. Nice masculine head, very dark pigment and good color. You already know about the east/west front.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Thanks Lisa! 

Oh, and thanks for not making fun of my AWESOME stacking job!


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

Very Handsome!


----------



## ZebsMommy (Dec 4, 2010)

He is so gorgeous! You have a beautiful dog.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

well I think he's a handsome dude to)


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> I am looking for an honest critique, I know he is easty-westy as well as cow hocked.


Poor Stark! LOL 
Thank god my dogs don't have any pics of ME! I'd kill myself if I saw what people had to say! :rofl:
Stark is gorgeous... In his defence, that second pic is at such and angle that it's not very flattering to the size of his head hehe (which looks normal in other pics though).


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I know.. Stark is my guinea pig... I am learning everything with him.. lol. I just want to know how things are developing - which things are genetic mostly because I am considering an offspring from his sire.. so.. trying to figure things out a bit. 

Those photo's in the house of me stacking... well... I tried! HAHAHAHAHAHA... I thought the second photo was too funny not to post... They are pretty horrible and I know Stark will get his revenge!


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

:wub: Stunning!! What a hunk!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

I can't give a critque, but he's very pleasing to the eyes.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

A couple of things I especially like about this guy are his overall moderate structure & his expression which exudes confidence & good will. He looks like an extremely pleasant dog. Undoubtedly, you've earned that expression.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Thank you RubyTuesday, I appreciate that comment.

He is definitely a confident boy, always has been and I try to keep it that way. Some days he may have too much.. lol.. 

He's a really good dog and I really don't have any complaints. Always willing to try new things, nothing phases him really, nerves of steal and an awesome tempeament.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Have you considered showing him? He might do well in the Can KC shows.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

dang, have to wait till I get home to see the pix


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

i love the last one


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Thanks everyone! 



Andaka said:


> Have you considered showing him? He might do well in the Can KC shows.


No, I haven't but I would like to learn. I have thought about showing my next dog (working line) just for the socialization aspect as well as getting more working lines out and about - not many in the Canadian shows that I have been too.

You never know though, if we get the chance I may bring him out.. I do everything I possibly can with him just for the experience!


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Nice stacking!


----------



## istie (Jul 18, 2007)

i like his front, good luck with him


----------

